# Videos flimmern auf neuem PC



## asmolol (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
neuer pc is da, treiber sind alle aktuell, sowie alles andere.

wenn ich jetzt aber n video auf nicht-vollbild gucke, flackert das bild, ich hab mal nen screen gemacht:

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3...benanntowy.png

ihr sieht sicher die waagerechten schwarz-weißen streifen.

hab noch mal n bild hinzugefügt, an dem mans noch besser sieht:

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2...benanntehs.png

wenn ich auf vollbild schalte gehen die weg, aber ich will nicht gewungenermaßen immer auf vollbild gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine graka is ne hd5770, falls das damit was zu tun haben sollte (was ich denke)


----------



## asmolol (23. Dezember 2010)

weiis niemand ne gescheite antwort?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Mainboard ist drin? Und ist da Windows 7 drauf? Falls ja, deaktiviere mal Aero und berichte.


----------



## asmolol (23. Dezember 2010)

MSI GF615M-P33 Mainboard is drin.
ich benutz w7 ult 64bit, aero is schon aus. (fällt mir grad ein, es war noch nie an)


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

update:

catalyst control center sorfgältig deinstalliert und neu installier, alles super


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Für mich sieht das nach dem Treiber-Bug aus. Ich hab im Zusammenhang mit ATI und Windows 7 auch davon gelesen. Google mal nach dem "grauen Bildschirmbug" in Zusammenhang mit ATI.
Da berichten auch viele von den Farbstreifen. ATI hat dazu nen Hotfix rausgebracht. Stelle sicher, dass alle Treiber aktuell sind. Nicht nur die Grafikkarten-Treiber, lade dir auch die System-Treiber von der Seite deines Mainboard-Herstelllers runter und stelle sicher, dass Windows auf dem neuesten Stand ist.

In Erwägung könnte man auch ein Bios-Update ziehen. Mal auf der Herstellerseite des Boards nachlesen, ob es da etwas gibt. Einige haben das Problem auch mit einem Bios-Update der Grafikkarte behoben.
Es gibt viele Lösungsansätze. Wobei es bei letzterem schon anfängt, heikel zu werden, wenn man nicht weiß, was man macht. Garantieverlust und so. Deswegen würde ich den letzten Schritt auslassen und wenn alles gescheitert ist, die Grafikkarte zurückschicken und um einen Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell bitten. Denn dann wirst du damit wohl nicht glücklich. Mach das dann aber ziemlich zeitnah.

Hier kotzen sich viele zu dem Thema aus:

http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=702995

Wie gesagt, mach keinen Unfug, wenn du nicht weißt, wovon sie reden. Schick das Teil lieber zurück, denn dieser Fehler betrifft wohl nur ein paar Karten.

Edit:

da hab ich mal wieder zu lang geschrieben. In der Zeit machen andere ein Update.


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

trotzdem danke für die mühe bei der antwort 
auf den link bin ich auch schon gestoßen, aber die probleme die da beschrieben wurden hatte ich zum glück nicht^^


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

okay, es hat doch nichts geholfen.
das erste mal is es wieder aufgetreten als ich parallel zu WoW im firefox war.
ich hab alle treiber (chipsatz, mainboard, graka ect) runtergeschmussen und neu installiert, hat nix gebracht, und ich kann rein garnix mehr normal starten, ohne das mir irgendwelche grafikfehler entgegenspringen.

http://img151.images...22/94427290.png
http://img80.imagesh...34/94283930.png
http://img211.images...nbenanntbby.png


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

ich hab jetzt ne systemzurücksetzung gemacht, jetzt sind die grafikfehler aufm desktop weg, nur im firefox hab ich sie, wenn ich scrolle. und videos haben wieder die streifen wie am anfang, und WOW spinnt auch.

gerad bin ich dabei den neuen treiber ein weiteres mal zu installieren, mal sehn obs was bringt..


----------



## Zukane (24. Dezember 2010)

Lad dir den Treiber von ATI in der Version 10.10e runter die neueren sind pöse.

Download: http://support.amd.c...10e-hotfix.aspx


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

Zukane schrieb:


> Lad dir den Treiber von ATI in der Version 10.10e runter die neueren sind pöse.
> 
> Download: http://support.amd.c...10e-hotfix.aspx




danke, ich werds mal probieren


----------



## asmolol (24. Dezember 2010)

update:

kurz gesagt, back to roots.

alles andere ist wieder okay, nur die videos spinnen immernoch - allerdings net alle.

bisher flimmern nur alle youtube und megavideo video.

die videos von meinem pc, oder von myvideo oder sevenload gehen problemlos.


wie das flimmern genau aussieht seht ihr in meinem erstem post ganz oben, ich bin immernoch dankbar für jede hilfe.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du definitiv das gleiche Problem, wie die Jungs im Link von mir. Schwarze und bunte Querstreifen im 2D-Modus, oder eben, wenn du etwas spielst und nicht Vollbild hast.
Ich gebe dir einen guten Rat. Schicke die Karte zurück und das schnell. Noch hast du 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht, da du ja online gekauft hast und das Ding ganz neu ist, oder nicht? Schildere dein Problem und sage, du willst ne andere Karte. 

Ich glaub nicht, dass du mit der hier glücklich wirst. Genau deswegen hab ich immer ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen mit ATI. Irgendwelche Eigenheiten, die mich zum Wahnsinn trieben und am Ende mit dem Tausch der Karte in eine Geforce gipfelten, die hatte ich im umgekehrten Fall, wenn eben von Anfang an Nvidia drin war einfach noch nie.

Ich würd sie zurückgeben und gegen eine andere tauschen.


----------



## asmolol (25. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hast du definitiv das gleiche Problem, wie die Jungs im Link von mir. Schwarze und bunte Querstreifen im 2D-Modus, oder eben, wenn du etwas spielst und nicht Vollbild hast.
> Ich gebe dir einen guten Rat. Schicke die Karte zurück und das schnell. Noch hast du 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht, da du ja online gekauft hast und das Ding ganz neu ist, oder nicht? Schildere dein Problem und sage, du willst ne andere Karte.
> 
> Ich glaub nicht, dass du mit der hier glücklich wirst. Genau deswegen hab ich immer ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen mit ATI. Irgendwelche Eigenheiten, die mich zum Wahnsinn trieben und am Ende mit dem Tausch der Karte in eine Geforce gipfelten, die hatte ich im umgekehrten Fall, wenn eben von Anfang an Nvidia drin war einfach noch nie.
> ...



die haben nicht das gleiche problem, bei denen geht es um abstürze, bluecreeens und graue bildschirme, und um querstreifen, die allerdings über die ganze screenweite spannen und vereinzelt auftreten.
meins sah da ja n bissl anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das grosse rauschen wie im bild konnt ich allerdings durch deaktivieren von aero wegbekommen. 

allerdings hab ich gestern ein paar totale aussetzer zu sehen bekommen, bei denen der bildschirm für n paar sekunden schwarz wird, und danach wieder auftaucht als wär nix gewesen.
ich denke also eher das es mit dem netzteil zusammenhängt.


und falls jmd etwas damit anfangen kann:
es wurd gemessen während WoW lief und n 720p video.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd gleich nochmal ne messung mit aero anmachen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Dezember 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich gestern ein paar totale aussetzer zu sehen bekommen, bei denen der bildschirm für n paar sekunden schwarz wird, und danach wieder auftaucht als wär nix gewesen.
> ich denke also eher das es mit dem netzteil zusammenhängt.



Wäre es das Netzteil, wäre danach nicht mehr das Bild wiedergekommen sondern der PC wäre abgeschmiert bzw. einfach ausgegangen.

Der PC ist neu, er geht nicht. Wenn es Einzelteile waren bau die Karte aus und schick sie zurück damit sie umgetauscht wird. Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?

Warum sind die Leute immer so masochistisch und doktorn ewig an der defekten Hardware rum anstatt sie einfach zurückzuschicken, wenn (und vor allem solange) man noch die Möglichkeit dazu hat?


----------



## asmolol (26. Dezember 2010)

> Warum sind die Leute immer so masochistisch und doktorn ewig an der defekten Hardware rum anstatt sie einfach zurückzuschicken, wenn (und vor allem solange) man noch die Möglichkeit dazu hat?



erstens hab ich nicht an der hardware rumgedoktort, zweitens muss ich jawohl wissen was kaputt ist, damit die da was machen können.

ich schwanke zwischen den beiden optionen:

1: Reperatur.
Dauert sicher n halbes Jahr, und die Chance auf ne Besserung liegt bei etwa 20%

2: Ich schick das ganze Teil zurück
Aber dann weiss ich net welchen ich mir kaufen soll.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Dezember 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> erstens hab ich nicht an der hardware rumgedoktort, zweitens muss ich jawohl wissen was kaputt ist, damit die da was machen können.
> 
> ich schwanke zwischen den beiden optionen:
> 
> ...



Beim "grauen Bildschirmbug" wird von bunten Querstreifen geredet. Und es tauchte da auch nicht immer auf, sondern eben im 2D-Modus. Und was hattest du? Auch blaue, grüne und schwarze Querstreifen. Und es taucht auf, wenn du nicht im Vollbildmodus bist. Warum du glaubst, nicht das gleiche Problem zu haben, leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein. Und zu Abstürzen kann es bei einen solch gravierenden Treiberbug kommen, muss es aber nicht.

Ne Reparatur dauert übrigens kein halbes Jahr. Wenn du die Graka zurückschickst, dann wartest du zwischen 2-6 Wochen. Also, ich tippe nach wie vor auf Grafikkarte. Und egal, was du nun machst, machen würd ich auf jeden etwas.
Und im Falle eines Widerrufs würde ich das schnell machen, denn die Uhr tickt.


----------



## asmolol (26. Dezember 2010)

wenn schon dann holen die den ganzen pc ab, kurz graka hinschicken is also nix ^^

ich kann mich immernoch nicht zwischen Option A und B entscheiden, zurückgeben oder reparieren lassen...


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Bestellung ist weniger als 2 Wochen her? Zurückschicken und ne andere Karte bestellen. Geht viel schneller.


----------

